# Son's first buck!!



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

My youngest son got his first buck today! Really nice 8 point! Couldn't be any prouder! Found the blood trail by himself and then his big brother helped him track it. Thanks to my oldest son and their grandfather for taking him out! He just shot his first deer, a nice doe, last Saturday during the youth hunt. He's had a pretty good last nine days!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to him!


----------



## kbrown (Jan 9, 2008)

his face says it all congrads to them all some1 teaching them the rt was


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice first buck,congrats young man!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

just what i love to see youg ones with big buck down thats awsome


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats to this young hunter on a great buck, something he will never forget.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats man i cant wait for my boy to be old enough to start hunting . I bet you were 1 proud pop


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Guys! That Pic needs a Frame.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck! He'll never forget the day.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. The boy is still on cloud nine! Had to call all of his buddies and I'm sure he's got it on facebook. He's out drivin for the rest of the gang today. Definitely gonna get that picture blown up and framed. Gonna start callin around for prices on gettin it mounted for him. Got one guy right here in town that a buddy told me charges $230. Didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

AWESOME! Computer high 5 Congrats!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thats a great first buck! may take him a few years to top it! Congrats!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you guys!


----------

